# Are there non-Chinese UG raws or generic HGH?



## ALLEX (Sep 14, 2017)

I've seen people say this or that source is better because it uses Russian or Ukrainian raws.

Any truth to this?


----------



## K1 (Sep 14, 2017)

I have spoken with countless sources over the years...Every one of them whether from Russian, Ukraine, US or anywhere else in Europe have all always said the same thing - Get their raws from China.

The only ones that could ever claim otherwise and be legit would be the US pharma market and even those that I've known that have worked in this companies have told me the same - Get their raws from China...Much more time efficient and cost effective.

China isn't the only ones producing raws because they are the only ones that know how...China is producing raws because that's what China does, produce shit! Everyone else is just going through them for the dirt cheap prices and even in the US pharma market once you have the licensing and can get your raws in mass bulk without Customs issues, why bother making them yourself?!


----------



## ALLEX (Sep 14, 2017)

K1 said:


> I have spoken with countless sources over the years...Every one of them whether from Russian, Ukraine, US or anywhere else in Europe have all always said the same thing - Get their raws from China.
> 
> The only ones that could ever claim otherwise and be legit would be the US pharma market and even those that I've known that have worked in this companies have told me the same - Get their raws from China...Much more time efficient and cost effective.
> 
> China isn't the only ones producing raws because they are the only ones that know how...China is producing raws because that's what China does, produce shit! Everyone else is just going through them for the dirt cheap prices and even in the US pharma market once you have the licensing and can get your raws in mass bulk without Customs issues, why bother making them yourself?!



So, you basically saying that even if several countries have the technology, everyone nowadays is buying raws from China, pharmacy grade or UG, right? Would it be possible that some Chinese UG raws are made by the same companies that make pharmaceutical raws, or it's a totally different operation? 

Several chinese sources claim that they are licensed to produce in China and comply to several regulations. Is that the case? 

What about HGH? They're still making it outside of China even though China does have the technology. So, if it's much cheaper to make HGH in China, why would Merck and Pfizer keep making it elsewhere?


----------



## K1 (Sep 14, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> So, you basically saying that even if several countries have the technology, everyone nowadays is buying raws from China, pharmacy grade or UG, right? Would it be possible that some Chinese UG raws are made by the same companies that make pharmaceutical raws, or it's a totally different operation?
> 
> Several chinese sources claim that they are licensed to produce in China and comply to several regulations. Is that the case?
> 
> What about HGH? They're still making it outside of China even though China does have the technology. So, if it's much cheaper to make HGH in China, why would Merck and Pfizer keep making it elsewhere?



Yes...There are a few China raw sources on here and anasci that are licensed and comply with strict regulations...But it is a cash crop which is why they are here!

My thoughts would be they are putting out the best quality to the licensed manufacturers (US and Intl pharma companies) and the shit that doesn't meet the guidelines gets sold on the boards...Still good quality from what we seen on the raw results posted on anasci but probably flawed to prevent it from being sold to the pharma companies.

But why would any of these countries bother with producing their own when they can place a legal order directly with a legit China company and have them sent right through?!

No clue on the HGH as that was never my field to follow (rAJJIN always dealt more with the HGH and now rAJ and racepicks)...Just grabbed my HGH from whichever was offering the best product at the time. But have always made it a point to know the details on the aas game (just my nosy personality).


----------



## K1 (Sep 14, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> Several chinese sources claim that they are licensed to produce in China and comply to several regulations. Is that the case?



Also, now that you think about it...A lot I would think would have to do with contracts. Major pharma companies around the world already have their supply chains in place and obviously have a tremendous cost to profit ratio...There are so many different branches of licensed companies in China some probably end up with no other place to make any type of real profit then on the forums?!


----------



## Morrisxl (Sep 15, 2017)

Most of all sources have china raw,after they can transport and pack somewhere else,but the the drugs are produced in China.. I have used china gear,can't say nothing bad, but prefer pharmaceuticals now


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 16, 2017)

interesting topic. never really thought about how many different countries actually produce raw powders.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 6, 2017)

Every source I have ever known got them from China.


----------

